# Zemlinsky remind me of Rinsky-Korsakov i dont know why, he sound more russian?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im a fan of Rinsky-korsakov Sheherazade and Cappricio Espanol, dont know why but when i listen to Zemlinsky , rinsky-korsakov seem close in term of built and draws out of the same ink, this is what i would says if i were an architect?

So i think , this is my opinion Zemlinsky music sounded more russian than let's says germanic?
What about it folks???
:tiphat:


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

deprofundis said:


> Im a fan of Rinsky-korsakov Sheherazade and Cappricio Espanol, dont know why but when i listen to Zemlinsky , rinsky-korsakov seem close in term of built and draws out of the same ink, this is what i would says if i were an architect?
> 
> So i think , this is my opinion Zemlinsky music sounded more russian than let's says germanic?
> What about it folks???
> :tiphat:


Z's antecedents and influences are predominantly German (and Czech). Depending on what you are listening to of Z's, however, Tchaikovsky did have some influence on him early in his career and it's possible you are hearing R-K through that lineage. But for the most part, what I think what you are hearing is a master orchestrator in action, with full control of colorings, just like Rimsky.


----------

